

My Naive Attempt at Making an Artificial Being - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/projects/ai-being/ai-being.pdf

======
vonsydov
It isn't bad. Lots of interesting ideas. I like the self-criticism and
multiple theories---your writing is quite uncommonly self-reflective.

Kinda amazing if this was only when you were 15. This stuff is extremely hard
to articulate.

Can I ask you .. when did you "abandon the theory ?"

Also, what kind of stuff did you read before writing this paper ? What kind of
stuff influenced you ? I would be curious to know how much you read about
psychology, behaviorism, neuroscience etc. before writing the paper.

Read minsky's books. Society of Mind and Emotion Machine. These are the most
comprehensive overview to AI/computational psychology. EM's got a lot of stuff
about 'consciousness' and what it means to be relatively conscious. I like
that you don't slip into metaphysical crap about it, but rather go into
mechanistic explanation of the phenomenon.

<http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/E4/eb4.html> (the server is down..check in a
couple of days)

Here's a recent lecture by Minsky about his ideas:
<http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/484/>

Minsky had the idea of low level / high level brain which he expanded to a 6
level brain (like your stuff in 'feedback to the theory' section). It was
partially implemented in Lisp by his student Push Singh in 2005 in his phd
thesis over at mit. I think his work would roughly map to your 'illusionary
and actual machinary' idea. The illusionary machinery constantly represents
the actions of the actual machinery. This is what you perhaps mean by 'sends
partial information. Note that the illusionary machinery needs to be able to
influence the future actions of the actual machinery. I like that you have
multiple goal types.

<http://web.media.mit.edu/~push/>

Also read the writings of Aaron Sloman over at Birmingham.

~~~
paraschopra
Hi, thanks for the appreciation.

Actually, I started writing this when I was 13-14 years old. The document had
been abandoned about 3 years back and now a year back it was revived again by
a guy called Nick. I worked with him for a while and we called the new thing
as Intelligent Entity (IE). Now that project is also kinda
hibernated/abandoned. We had lots of crazy ideas in the new document, like
evolving the IE from the scratch. I will try to get that document from Nick
and then post it on HN.

To be frank, I didn't read much before writing this thing. I had just read
neural networks (that is why you would find such heavy emphasis of it in this
document) and pondered a lot on how mind really works. I remember I had found
deja-vus, dreams and other such stuff very amusing. So, I had started
examining what could be the possible mechanism for all such weird phenomenon
with the mind.

Most of the thinking is from the scratch based on what I thought was
commonsensical. I am really surprised (and happy) to learn that Minsky and
Push had similar ideas.

Thanks for all the links. I will definitely go through them.

~~~
nickpape
Hi,

This is Nick, and if you want to see it the link to our semi-recent project
journal is here: <http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dg88r9d8_17fnhc36>

My background in the project is basically the same as Paras', and I started
working on it nearly the same age as he did... I tried to focus on working
with NN's because they seemed like the way to go, but eventually our theories
started getting so hard to do from a programming view.

I have really thought a lot about how the brain (mind) actually works and
creativity is what most interested me... How to make something be creative,
and create ideas (as the cognitive side always interest me) was always the big
question when working on the project.

Anyways, I am lucky to have a bit more background than Paras' did at my age
with having the opportunity to go to Duke and take psychology (and abnormal
psychology) college classes as a freshman and 8th grader.

Anyways the problem is the project needs a creative push, which will come
relatively soon.

Nick

------
paraschopra
Please excuse the spelling and grammatical mistakes in the document. It was
written many ages ago, when I was 13-14 years old.

------
nickpape
I know just programmer stuff about NN's and GA's and the sort, and theoretical
stuff (which you would learn in an introductory Psych 101 course).

